# Remember "Motor Oil" Ella???



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Just received this pic from Ella's foster mom. This is mom, with sister to your left, and Ella to your right.

I can't believe how she has blossomed, and has been so well cared for. I adore her parents. 

For those not remembering, as sometimes I forget which dog is which, LOL. Here's a thread: 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=40241

*HERE'S ELLA, AND BEATRICE, WITH THEIR MOM*
[attachment=53840:Ella61309.jpg]


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww, look at the beautiful little flower that has been able to blossom with such loving care from her mommy. :wub: 

I remember that thread well...all the "home remedies" they used on that poor girl. I'm so glad she's healthy and happy now!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Aww she looks great - a bit of a poodle going on there .. hey Deb .. when they leave your house, don't you train them to keep their legs closed ? :HistericalSmiley: ... peek a boo - I see grandma too in the photo !!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jun 14 2009, 03:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790682


> .. hey Deb .. when they leave your house, don't you train them to keep their legs closed ? :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Oh, he**, it took me 20-years to keep mine closed ~ :smrofl: 

And yes, there is definately some Poodle going on. Don't these two like twins, though? 
It was the perfect match. They get along famously. 

She's perfect, as long you don't bathe her in motor oil, and put purfume in her ears.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 14 2009, 02:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790680


> Aww, look at the beautiful little flower that has been able to blossom with such loving care from her mommy. :wub:
> 
> I remember that thread well...all the "home remedies" they used on that poor girl. I'm so glad she's healthy and happy now![/B]



Isn't that amazing. I must say this was the strangest rescue I've had, as far as health.

She was a mess, yet there was nothing wrong her. We just needed to leave her alone.
I did put ointment on, along with aloe and vitamin e lotion. Her collar was removed, and
cone was history, so the difference in just 2-weeks was shocking.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:wub: She looks like one happy healthy pup in her mommies arms.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ah, Deb, what a heart warming picture and story. I remember the home made "remedies?" that poor little girl was put through. :w00t: 


Oh, I got a chuckle from the lady taking a picture - her reflection is in the window, LOL.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ella looks wonderful.......it is always amazing to me the difference in these little ones when they are just shown a little love.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Great pictures of your wonderful accomplishement!! I am so glad to see how healthy and darling she has turned out!!! I remember the pics well.............


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 14 2009, 03:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790685


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 14 2009, 02:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790680





> Aww, look at the beautiful little flower that has been able to blossom with such loving care from her mommy. :wub:
> 
> I remember that thread well...all the "home remedies" they used on that poor girl. I'm so glad she's healthy and happy now![/B]



Isn't that amazing. I must say this was the strangest rescue I've had, as far as health.

She was a mess, yet there was nothing wrong her. We just needed to leave her alone.
I did put ointment on, along with aloe and vitamin e lotion. Her collar was removed, and
cone was history, so the difference in just 2-weeks was shocking.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh I remember Ella. That was another very difficult picture for me to look at. I always kind of had the feeling that their "home remedies" were just a sick way of torturing this poor baby. I mean, what was the excuse of the embedded collar? Another "home remedy" for what?

I just love seeing success stories! She looks great and has a great new family. So deserving after the way she had been treated. This has just got to make you feel so great Deb.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

What a happy picture and Ella looks great. :wub:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Playboy here we come ready for our center fold! LOL

She looks fantastic! It really is amazing what LOVE, common sense and a good home can do to make these sweet rescue babies bloom into happy little fluff balls! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, thanks so much for the update! It's so wonderful to see her looking great and so happy! Awesome!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY for Ella! She sure has blossomed in her new home. I just know that updates like this must warm your heart to no end, Deb. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:shocked: Isn't that an amazing transformation! How wonderful! :tender:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

She looks so well and happy.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What a transformation! She looks so happy. :wub:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow--big sigh of relief here--the "after" pics are amazing! Amazing job, all!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I remember Ella and the story of what she went through. Doesn't she look wonderful. :biggrin: Her sister does look like a twin to her and her Mommy looks so happy. Is this a permanent or a foster home for Ella Deb?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Deb, Ella :wub: looks so healthy and happy - it must give you a wonderful sense of accomplishment to see such a perfect example of what rescue is all about. You gave that little girl the life she deserved! I know I've said it before, but :you rock:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jun 14 2009, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791182


> I remember Ella and the story of what she went through. Doesn't she look wonderful. :biggrin: Her sister does look like a twin to her and her Mommy looks so happy. Is this a permanent or a foster home for Ella Deb?[/B]


Oh, crud, I'm stupid. I said it was her "foster mom", but she's her adoptive mom. I will not edit it, as it confuse people, with our posts.
Let's just chalk it up to "stupid me" :HistericalSmiley: We'll let everyone else get confused. What the heck. I'm confused, too. LMAO
QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jun 15 2009, 01:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791255


> Oh Deb, Ella :wub: looks so healthy and happy - it must give you a wonderful sense of accomplishment to see such a perfect example of *what rescue is all about.*[/B]



Yep, this is what it is all about. I love all my little doggies. I talk to, or email, their owners constantly. Many of us, have become dear friends.

Not all is lost. I do dogsit for many of them, as well. So that's cool. And they are soooo excited to come back to Casa del Caca. I love it. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh how I love seeing the updates of your fosters, Deb. I know it's hard to let them move on initially but it has to warm your heart to know how you enabled these babies to get out of bad situations and on to the lifelong TLC they so deserve!


----------

